# Brewster Yard Haunt 2011



## kevin242

Hi all,
I hope everyone had a great night, we got a foot of snow and dozens of broken tree branches falling everywhere 2 short days before Halloween, but managed to get things right just at the 11th hour...

I took some photos Nov 1 to share.

Enjoy!





































See the rest here: Pictures by yardhaunterkevin242 - Photobucket


----------



## kevin242




----------



## Ravenfell Manor

Looks awesome. Great job.


----------



## kevin242




----------



## Deathtouch

Ahhhhhh, you got snow!!!!

Awesome spider. I like the look of it.


----------



## jdubbya

Looks great, even with the snow! How were your TOT numbers?


----------



## kevin242

They were down, I got about 500. I'm sorry to hear about your issue, Jdub, I sincerely hope nothing comes of it. We had to have a really big branch cut down just before we started, Mrs. kept insisting that it could fall on someone. 
The snow actually helped light the scenes a bit brighter, especially the blacklighted swamp. Everyone had a great time and was appreciative that we still did it. I'll post some night shots when I get them!


----------



## crazy xmas

Your Halloween display looks freaken awesome very nice job!


----------



## Candee

That spider is awesome. Everything looks great and the snow with the leaves makes your graveyard look like it's been there for eons.


----------



## Figtreejohn

This definately ranks among my top 5 haunts that I've seen on this site. I wish I were in NY to see it first hand! Something about snow covered tombstones & skulls that just add an extra dose of gothic realism to a haunt. Bravo!


----------

